# Eden Hazard



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

Centrocampista del Chelsea, classe 1991.
Per me un autentico fuoriclasse, un fenomeno, fra qualche anno diventerà uno dei migliori giocatori al mondo nel suo ruolo.
Ha tutto, dribbling, tiro, corsa, passaggio, fisico, potenza.
Ieri sera ha fatto un gol incredibile e una super partita.

Voi che ne pensate?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

è fortissimo...40 milioni spesi benissimo
grandissimo giocatore che con un po' più di personalità diventerà un grandissimo


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

Al Lille mi faceva impazzire, a Fifa 12 prendevo sempre il Belgio perché c'era lui.

Al Chelsea non lo sto seguendo moltissimo, spero che Mourinho lo aiuti a diventare un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

E' veramente forte, ha doti fuori dal comune.


----------



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Al Lille mi faceva impazzire, a Fifa 12 prendevo sempre il Belgio perché c'era lui.
> *
> Al Chelsea non lo sto seguendo moltissimo, spero che Mourinho lo aiuti a diventare un fuoriclasse*.



Da quando è arrivato al Chelsea, è cresciuto moltissimo. Si può già ora considerare uno di quei giocatori, che averlo o no in squadra, ti cambia completamente la vita.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Si, confermo. E' quel giocatore che riesce a spaccare in due le partite, ha un cambio di passo pazzesco, incredibile nel ribaltare l'azione.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si, confermo. E' quel giocatore che riesce a spaccare in due le partite, ha un cambio di passo pazzesco, incredibile nel ribaltare l'azione.





Sesfips ha scritto:


> Da quando è arrivato al Chelsea, è cresciuto moltissimo. Si può già ora considerare uno di quei giocatori, che averlo o no in squadra, ti cambia completamente la vita.


Sì, nella decina di partite del Chelsea che ho visto me ne sono accorto... mi chiedevo quale sia la sua continuità (che poi è quello che fa la differenza tra un Ribery e un Menez, per dire)


----------



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ieri sera, sul secondo gol, che poi ha segnato Torres, ha fatto un'accelerata pazzesca. Poi il terzo gol da lui segnato bellissimo.

Comunque, come diceva anche [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION], già ai tempi del Lille si intuiva che sarebbe diventato un craque pauroso.
Ovviamente, le società italiane sono arrivate in ritardo, o non sono proprio arrivate. Solo l'Inter aveva un mezzo interessamento.
C'è da dire che il prezzo però era già alto.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Ieri sera, sul secondo gol, che poi ha segnato Torres, ha fatto un'accelerata pazzesca. Poi il terzo gol da lui segnato bellissimo.
> 
> Comunque, come diceva anche [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION], già ai tempi del Lille si intuiva che sarebbe diventato un craque pauroso.
> Ovviamente, le società italiane sono arrivate in ritardo, o non sono proprio arrivate. Solo l'Inter aveva un mezzo interessamento.
> C'è da dire che il prezzo però era già alto.


Sì, ricordo bene l'Inter su Hazard, ma i prezzi erano altissimi anche perché a 17 anni era già titolare e a 20 ha vinto il campionato... se non sbaglio Abramovich l'ha pagato una quarantina di milioni.


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, nella decina di partite del Chelsea che ho visto me ne sono accorto... mi chiedevo quale sia la sua continuità (che poi è quello che fa la differenza tra un Ribery e un Menez, per dire)



Per me ha tutto per diventare un Ribery e non un Menez. 

Sto Hazard ha la testa sulle spalle, sa bene ciò che vuole. Ha la mentalità giusta per diventare uno dei migliori.


----------



## Sesfips (23 Ottobre 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, ricordo bene l'Inter su Hazard, ma i prezzi erano altissimi anche perché a 17 anni era già titolare e a 20 ha vinto il campionato... se non sbaglio Abramovich l'ha pagato una quarantina di milioni.



Sì sì, lo hanno pagato 40. Ma infatti era già troppo tardi a quel punto, era già conosciutissimo quando lo hanno comprato, però veramente 40 milioni spesi benissimo. 
Sti belgi stanno sfornando una marea di talenti. Insieme alle solite Germania e Spagna.


----------



## Sesfips (30 Ottobre 2013)

Per la cronaca, è stata inserito nella lista dei 23 candidati al pallone d'oro.


----------



## tequilad (31 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Per la cronaca, è stata inserito nella lista dei 23 candidati al pallone d'oro.



Ragazzi ma che questo fosse un fenomeno si sapeva da anni e anni...ovviamente per noi è stato sempre fuori mercato


----------



## Frikez (31 Ottobre 2013)

Manca il topic di Thorgan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Manca il topic di Thorgan



ti accontento subito caro Frikez


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Cosa sta diventando? 

Futuro Pallone d'Oro


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2014)

E lui intanto sogna il PSG.


----------



## Frikez (4 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E lui intanto sogna il PSG.



Mah dubito, a Londra ci resterà per anni.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2014)

E' destinato a dominare. Ieri sera, e non solo, è stato impressionante.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2014)

E' nella top list dei decisivi, quelli dietro solo a Ronaldo e Messi per intenderci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Febbraio 2014)

Ricordo ancora la gente scandalizzata per la cifra sganciata dal Chelsea 
Giocatore pazzesco.


----------



## Sherlocked (4 Febbraio 2014)

Questo si che vale 150 mln, mica pogba.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Febbraio 2014)

Tantissima roba


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Febbraio 2014)

Qua dentro si invocava l'acquisto già quando era un bimbetto. Peccato che Galliani segua la B inglese e non la Ligue 1.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Febbraio 2014)

mamma mia quanto è forte questo...ieri ne saltava 2 ogni azione


----------



## aleslash (4 Febbraio 2014)

Altra categoria proprio


----------



## vota DC (4 Febbraio 2014)

Il nome è da predestinato: Chip Hazard era il meglio del meglio.


----------



## Frikez (8 Febbraio 2014)

Mamma mia che fenomeno


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Febbraio 2014)

Che giocatore mamma mia


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Qua dentro si invocava l'acquisto già quando era un bimbetto. Peccato che Galliani segua la B inglese e non la Ligue 1.



E Traorè, o Taiwo, o Niang?


----------



## Mou (8 Febbraio 2014)

Oggi ne sta mettendo 3


----------



## Jino (8 Febbraio 2014)

Che forte... è l'unico giovincello che vedo in giro che può prendere nel giro di qualche anno le redini dell'attuale Cristiano Ronaldo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che forte... è l'unico giovincello che vedo in giro che può prendere nel giro di qualche anno le redini dell'attuale Cristiano Ronaldo.


Come caratteristiche Ocampos è molto simile a CR7... solo che deve lavorare molto. Hazard attualmente lo metto dietro solo a Messi e CR7 come talento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Febbraio 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E Traorè, o Taiwo, o Niang?


Lì c'ha gli amici procuratori che lo consigliano "bene" (o dovrei forse dire: glielo mettono bene) oppure va direttamente in trasfermarkt a cercare i parametri zero, inventandosi poi che gli osservatori hanno fatto ottime relazioni su quel giocatore che casualmente, ma solo casualmente, è a parametro zero.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Come caratteristiche Ocampos è molto simile a CR7... solo che deve lavorare molto. Hazard attualmente lo metto dietro solo a Messi e CR7 come talento.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



Ma lui non conta, lui è sopra ogni cosa e ogni essere vivente


----------



## Jaqen (9 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma lui non conta, lui è sopra ogni cosa e ogni essere vivente



Esatto, Ibra è un'altra cosa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma lui non conta, lui è sopra ogni cosa e ogni essere vivente



ahah che bello quel gol...la sforbiciata la faccio sempre in piscina


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>


Ho scritto come talento non a caso 

Ibra oggi è ovviamente più forte, ma Hazard sarà uno dei migliori nel giro di un anno o due massimo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Febbraio 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ho scritto come talento non a caso
> 
> Ibra oggi è ovviamente più forte, ma Hazard sarà uno dei migliori nel giro di un anno o due massimo.



ma già adesso è uno dei più forti per me


----------



## Frikez (1 Marzo 2014)

Ma l'assist di rabona? 

E quell'altro caprone che da un metro la spara fuori


----------

